# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  isplata bolovanja

## baby3put

Pozdrav
Kada se isplacuju komplikacije u trudnoci a kada porodiljni ,mislim na datum u mjesecu otprilike?

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da porodiljni ide oko 17. ili 18. u mjesecu, komplikacije dan kasnije.
Ako pada za vikend, isplata je uglavnom u ponedjeljak

----------


## baby3put

Hvalaaaaaa    Vrci na odgovoru brzom...malo sam sve to zaboravila....mislila sam da i kasnije jos isplacuju....thanks

----------


## sarasvati

Meni su rekli u Klovićevoj da komplikacije ne očekujem prije 20-og.

----------


## Vrci

Ovaj mjesec da. Ali eto baš sam gledala, svaki mjesec su mi komplikacije sjele 19.u mjesecu. Osim kad je to bio vikend

Inače, ja sam u Zabi, nekim bankama zna sjesti dan kasnije

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sam isto u zabi. Ali dobro, 19. - 20., možda je žena jednostavno zaokružila na 20.  :Smile:  Inače mi plaća sjeda 10-og i ovih 10 dana bit će poprilično dugački.

----------


## mravak

trazila sam bolovanje od svoje ginekologice na temelju nalaza MPO doktora kada smo vidjeli srcane reakciju (7tj.) i dobila sam PREPORUKA ZA BOLOVANJE,zanima me da li su to papir/doznaka komplikacije u trudnoci ili cu taj papir dobiti kada dobijem trudnicku knj. (sa 9tj.).
Ustvari me zanima da li cu dobivat naknadu dok sam na ovom bolovanju i kolika ce ona biti ?
U prvoj trudnoci sam odmah dobila doznaku komplikacije u tr. pa me ovo bolovanje zbunjuje. :Confused:

----------


## mravak

:Confused:

----------


## Vrci

Doznaku moras dobiti da bi dobila naknadu. Moguce da si dobila potvrdu jer je bilo prerano u mjesecu da ti daju doznaku.
Doznaka nema veze s trudnickom knjizicom.

Probaj sad vec otici do gin po doznaku, moja daje nakon polovice mjeseca

Naknada ti je visina place, tj.max 4250kn,ako ti je placa iznad tog iznosa. I to ako imas uvjet za punu naknadu (dovoljno staza)

----------


## mravak

ok
najvjerovatnije sam dobila bolovanje jer je pocetak mjeseca pa cu poslije dobit doznaku za komplikacije u tr.

puno hvala

----------


## Boxica

> trazila sam bolovanje od svoje ginekologice na temelju nalaza MPO doktora kada smo vidjeli srcane reakciju (7tj.) i dobila sam PREPORUKA ZA BOLOVANJE,zanima me da li su to papir/doznaka komplikacije u trudnoci ili cu taj papir dobiti kada dobijem trudnicku knj. (sa 9tj.).
> Ustvari me zanima da li cu dobivat naknadu dok sam na ovom bolovanju i kolika ce ona biti ?
> U prvoj trudnoci sam odmah dobila doznaku komplikacije u tr. pa me ovo bolovanje zbunjuje.


sad si dobila potvrdu za bolovanje koje nosiš na posao, a doznake se dobivaju krajem mjeseca (25-30 u  mjesecu) to onda nosiš na HZZO zajedno sa ostalim papirima (moraš donijeti do 5. u mjesecu da bi mogla taj isti mjesec dobiti naknadu)

----------


## mravak

hvala cure,bas sam bila zbunjena,narucena sam 25tog pa cu vjerovatno dobit doznaku za komplikacije u tr.

----------


## baby3put

Jel nekome danas sjela ikakva lova ? Meni je al neznam jel to porodiljni il komplikacije jer sam u 12 mj.imala pola bolovanje pola porodiljni .....jedino me strah da to nije sve zajedno jer su mi onda skinuli placu za 2200 kn....al mislim da je to nemoguce... :Cool:

----------


## Vrci

Kažu da je danas sjeo porodiljni. Komplikacije bi prema mom iskustvu trebale u ponedjeljak onda

----------


## sarasvati

Komplikacije nisu sjele. Bit će ipak onaj 20. koji mi je rekla žena u Klovićevoj.

----------


## ramona007

Ako mi je satnica neto 30 kuna , koliko bi trebala dobiti za 4 radna dana ( za 4 mjesec ) na komplikacijama . Znaci , otvorila sam bolovanje 25. 4 . Hvala

----------


## puntica

uzima se prosjek plaća od nekoliko zadnjih mjeseci, dijeli se s brojem sati, onda oni izračunaju neto cijenu sata.
ako je to 30kn, i ako radiš samo preko tjedna (ne radiš vikendom), onda su to 4 radna dana tj. 32hx30kn= 960kn
ALI, naknada je limitirana na 4250kn, više od toga ne možeš dobit, znači, ako travanj ima 168 radnih sati, znači da po satu možeš dobit max 4250/168h, to bi bilo 25,3kn/h, što bi bilo 759kn
tako nekako...
u svakom slučaju, oni malo čudno računaju...

----------


## jelena.O

inače bez obzira kolko radiš fizički,komplikacije ćeš imati na osnovi pune satnice za taj mjesec koji se množi s prosjekom satnice

----------


## ramona007

> uzima se prosjek plaća od nekoliko zadnjih mjeseci, dijeli se s brojem sati, onda oni izračunaju neto cijenu sata.
> ako je to 30kn, i ako radiš samo preko tjedna (ne radiš vikendom), onda su to 4 radna dana tj. 32hx30kn= 960kn
> ALI, naknada je limitirana na 4250kn, više od toga ne možeš dobit, znači, ako travanj ima 168 radnih sati, znači da po satu možeš dobit max 4250/168h, to bi bilo 25,3kn/h, što bi bilo 759kn
> tako nekako...
> u svakom slučaju, oni malo čudno računaju...


Hvala puno

----------


## mima32

Pozdrav cure, ako otvaram komplikacije 2.7. koje mi plaće ulaze za izračun naknade? (11.i12.2013. sam bila na bočovanju)

----------


## jelena.O

sve isplačene do kraja 6, zadnjih 6, tj. sve kaj će bit isplačeno u ovoj godini do 30.6.

----------


## mima32

Tenx, znači u to mi ulazi i bolovanje od 12 mj. (koje je djelmično išlo preko HZZO)?

----------


## Lora*

Bok, ja sam nova ovdje i sad me zanima nešto, ako je već bilo postavljeno, ispričavam se ali treba mi da znam. Po novom zakonu je sad da se devet mjeseci mora imat staža da imaš pravo na komplikacije, ali u određenom iznosu, e sad mene zanima ovako; ja imam 7 mjeseci i 15 dana radnog staža od 2012. do 2013.godine sa sezona i ove godine sam počela radit u trećem mjesecu, a na komplikacijama sam od 9.9.2014....pa me zanima jel se onda i ovi mjeseci dodaju tomu ili kako to već ide? Hvala puno..

----------


## ivana.sky

pitanje... zaposlena sam za stalno na pola radnog vremena i dr. cim smo potvrdili trudnocu otvorila mi je komplikacije (G0). jel ja sad trebam neke papire negdje nosit (hzzo) ili to automatski moja firma sve odradjuje?

----------


## peg8020000

Podižem jer imam brzinsko pitanje. Da li su vam sijeli novci za komplikacije za prošli mjesec? Prošli mjesec su mi došli 19. pa me sad već brine što ih još nema.

----------


## Vrci

Nisu, čitala sam po drugim forumima da bi trebalo danas ili sutra

----------


## peg8020000

> Nisu, čitala sam po drugim forumima da bi trebalo danas ili sutra


Hvala na info, već sam se zabrinula  :Smile:

----------


## kiflica2016

Trebala bih informaciju samo, ako sam na komplikacijama od sredine 4. mjeseca , kada prva isplata bude? Tj koliko im treba da proknjize sve i dal su sjele komplikacije za ovaj mjesec vec?Rekli su mi da znaju kasniti oko 60 dana sa isplatom a ovo sada mi je malo dugo vec...

----------


## karma86

Pozdrav, dal neko zna jesu li sjele komplikacije za 11 mj.

----------


## klamerica

Bok! Da li možda koja zna da li će za prethodni mjesec komplikacije biti isplaćene sad u petak 19.-og ili u ponedjeljak 22.-og? Pitam zato jer taj 20.-i pada u subotu. Hvala!!!!

----------


## Sybila

Meni sjeda svaki mjesec 18., pretpostavljam da ce i ovaj. 
Savjetujem da si otvoris e-gradjanin racun i stavis pretinac aplikaciju na mob, ja dobijem poruku svaki mjesec onaj dan kad oni posalju novce.

----------


## klamerica

> Meni sjeda svaki mjesec 18., pretpostavljam da ce i ovaj. 
> Savjetujem da si otvoris e-gradjanin racun i stavis pretinac aplikaciju na mob, ja dobijem poruku svaki mjesec onaj dan kad oni posalju novce.


Hvala Sybila! Imam aplikaciju e-gradanin i svaki mjesec mi novci sjednu tocno 20-og u mjesecu zato i pitam za ovaj mjesec posto je 20-i u subotu.... Draga, nadam  se da uzivas u trudnoci i da ti sve tece skolski!  :Smile:  Nemam bas vremena pratiti forum. Rastrgana sam na sto strana.  
Hvala jos jednom na brzom odgovoru!

----------


## Sybila

Ma sve je super, nadam se i kod tebe  :Smile: 
Hm, zanimljivo da ti sjeda 20., a meni ranije. Iako, jedan mjesec kad je padao 17. Ili 18.u subotu, dobila sam novce tek u ponedjeljak.

----------


## Snowflakes1

Pozdrav, zanima me dal ste dobili novce za komplikacije za 12.mj?

----------

